# How Good are the 2015 LPGA Rookies?



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

If we had any doubts that the 2015 LPGA season could ever match the excitement of 2014, those doubts no longer exist. Once again this weekend we had an extraordinary finish. This time it was a 3 way playoff that included two 2015 rookies, Sei Young Kim, and Ariya Jutanugarn. 

How good is the 2015 rookie crop? I am going to say without a doubt the best in LPGA history. 
Not only did 2 rookies go into a playoff in this week's Pure Silk LPGA Classic, but a rookie finished in 2nd place last week at the Coates Championship. 

For entire article: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: How Good are the 2015 LPGA Rookies?


----------

